# US Cellular sch-r950 Stock Recovery Needed



## jpaulwaite

We need someone to pull and upload a stock recovery image for the us cell note 2 in order to get triangle away support.

Please email link and explanation to [email protected]

Hes the guy who returned my email from the play store and thats what he asked for. Thanks to anyone that can help. I would but I already have cwm on mine.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using RootzWiki


----------



## mkm1126

I can help, I think. Can you tell me how to do this? I'm on unrooted stock.


----------



## jpaulwaite

Sure pm me on gtalk. [email protected]

Sent from my SCH-R950 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kal-El7

lol...uhhh...yeah, please hurry with this. I need a Stock Rom for the US Cellular Galaxy Note 2 (sch-r950) as well. I made a boo-boo and I can't unroot my phone as easily as I could with my Mesmerize.


----------



## Dementedjohn

Go to sammobile.com and look for your stock firmware. They are always updating their library.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using RootzWiki


----------

